# Heresy army list



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought it would be good if all the heresy members created an army list together

We first have to decide army 
then it goes onto what tactic
then the troops etc

If it comes out to be a good army i promise i will make and put up pictures.

So just post what army but not a list this should be a debate not an arguement


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Space Marines

Simple enough.

Emperor's Finest

Debate Over

Alias


Just joking but I would really like to see an Eldar Army. I have played SM and the Ugly Green Man, but I think the Eldar have a lot of interesting Fluff and their colors can be brilliant. Just my two cents.

Alias


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

come on more of you must have an opinion seeing an army created by everyone so speak up and you will become part of it

if you wont you write the idea behind it for example i wuld love to see a combat guard become competitive so on here everyone can create that it could be hard but together it could work


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

but if i was going tourney Lib with fear of the darkness
in a drop pod army


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, there is already a Heresy army. 

It's a Chaos Space Marine army. 

How about, for a start, getting people to help make a list for that?


----------

